# Big Al's in Philly



## Emc2 (Oct 29, 2005)

Well Plymouth Meeting actually. Opening on 5/15/07.

http://www.mapquest.com/maps/map.ad...n&state=PA&zipcode=19401&country=US&geodiff=1


----------



## djlen (Jun 22, 2004)

Will they have a separate website or work in conjunction with the Big Al's in Canada?
I would think that the store would have to be huge to carry the inventory that Big Al's offers.

Len


----------



## Emc2 (Oct 29, 2005)

It has its own website which is under construction bigalsusa.com/phillyhome.html. From everything I've heard the facility is huge. I'll let you know later on today though. I'm going to make the 12 mile trek over there shortly.


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

Erin,
Any feedback ?


----------



## Emc2 (Oct 29, 2005)

It has potential. The selection of dry goods is a little scattered right now as are the prices. I think this is largely a matter of working out the kinks. We were there the day they opened. There is a high tech section which has some decent equipment available. They were still cycling the tanks so the fish selection was limited. 

They do price match and I would check the on-line prices and compare. 

According to John, the manager of the saltwater section, they will be drilling/customizing tanks. Something I'm really excited about. 

The owner was one of the owners of Martin's and seems like a cool guy.

If your thinking of making the trip into Philly to check it out I would wait until they settle down and get everything worked out. 

Jason took a bunch of photos. Maybe he'll drop in and post a few.


----------



## simpsota (Mar 11, 2006)

I'm so geeked! I had no idea they were putting in this store. I live in DE, but my wife works 5 minutes from there. 

She's a good sport and has already said she'd stop by on her way home when I need her to.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Emc2 said:


> Jason took a bunch of photos. Maybe he'll drop in and post a few.


Im going to write a little thing and post it some time this week

jB


----------



## djlen (Jun 22, 2004)

Erin - have you been back to Big Al's recently? I'm wondering if they have their fish dept. up and running yet? 
I'm still looking for pygmy Corys. Specifically C. hastatus, C. habrosus, or C. pygmaes. I can't find any of them locally. If you've seen them at Big Al's or know of any other outlet that carries them I'd appreciate a heads up on that.
BTW, this all started when I saw the nice ones you had in your tank. LOL.

Len


----------



## Emc2 (Oct 29, 2005)

I don't think they have it totally up yet. I did not see any pygmys but I did see some nice corydoras sterbai at a good price. I think they were 4.99 or something.


----------

